# Mr. Mackey did not return tonight.



## Mr. Mackey (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi Everyone! 


Today my pet pigeon Mack went outside for the first time in about a week. I started letting him hang in the backyard whenever I would see other pigeons pecking about back there. Today there were 2 pigeons. One which looked like a parent pigeon and a baby. So Mack just recently coming into adulthood I thought I'd let him mingle. He went out for about an hour in the yard and fluttered in front of the back door to come in. The papa pigeon left and the baby stayed but right outside my back door for a good hour or so. So I felt terrible leaving this baby out there being that I didn't see the dad in sight. So I put Mack back outside to keep her company. He hung with her and flew to other roofs and flew out of sight (which he's done before) and has always come back and patiently waits in the back yard for me to let him in. Today he did not return and the sun just set and I'm worried sick. Should I expect him back? If he find a mate will he ever return? He wasn't raised in the wild so he's kinda dopey. If he stays out all night could he get sick and die? I have a million and one questions. Im worried sick, and I'm mad at myself for putting him outside to keep the baby pigeon company. I hope he comes back. Im in tears.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Letting a pigeon outside who doesn't know how to survive in the wild isn't a good idea. If he were to get chased by a hawk and fly far, he could get lost and never get back. Or a hawk or other predator could catch him. A lone pigeon isn't safe out there. That's why they live in flocks. And yes, eventually he may find a mate and leave. He may come back tomorrow when he gets hungry.


----------



## Mr. Mackey (Jan 27, 2014)

I've been letting him out since he was seven weeks old. I want him to get the gist of being wild,if he finds a flock then I'll be happy for him. But I want him to report back every night. Also I live in Brooklyn. We have Quaker parrots, sparrow finch and pigeons. Lol. Thanks for your


----------



## LFR2691 (Jan 23, 2011)

*I hope Mr. Mackey finds his way home.*

Hi my Bella is 2.5 years old and I have been taking daily walks with her. She really enjoys flying around in big sweeps and then landing on my shoulder. I am always with her though when we're out, but a couple times she decided to fly home without me (I guess I wasn't moving fast enough for her). The first time it scared me because I wasn't sure she knew the way home, but she did. She was home when I got there.

I know how scared I would be if it were Bella, so I hope Mr. Mackey finds his way home soon. Good Luck

Linda















0


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Hopefully he has returned. It is a big and sometimes cruel world out there. However, I have had fancy pigeon get lost and come home two days later even. If he was spooked by a hawk or such he may have hid out overnight. Look for him in the morning and good luck!


----------



## Mr. Mackey (Jan 27, 2014)

Woodnative said:


> Hopefully we will returned. It is a big and sometimes cruel world out there. However, I have had fancy pigeon get lost and come home two days later even. If he was spooked by a hawk or such he may have hid out overnight. Look for him in the morning and good luck!


I hope he comes home. Even if it's just to say hi with his girlfriend. Thank you all for responding.


----------



## Mr. Mackey (Jan 27, 2014)

HE CAME BACK THIS MORNING!!!!! I'm so happy!


----------



## JoeA92 (Feb 11, 2013)

Mr. Mackey said:


> HE CAME BACK THIS MORNING!!!!! I'm so happy!


Good to hear! Is he back inside with you?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

That is great news!! It is great to watch them free fly but there are so many birds of prey and other predators out there you may think about building a nice little loft with a secure flight pen rather than risk something happening.


----------



## Mr. Mackey (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes. He's back inside. He took a bath and a nap with me! Now he's in bed.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm relieved you got him back. I would be lots more careful about letting him out like that in the future, or one day you will lose him for good. Too many things can happen to a lone pigeon out there.


----------



## Mr. Mackey (Jan 27, 2014)

Jay3 said:


> I'm relieved you got him back. I would be lots more careful about letting him out like that in the future, or one day you will lose him for good. Too many things can happen to a lone pigeon out there.


How can I get him acclamated to a flock?


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

If he gets accustomed to flying with a flock I would say that one of these days he will leave for good and not come back. I quess you need to make a decision if you want to keep him for a pet or set him free.


----------

